# Forza Horizon 4 HDR PC



## Gast1655845803 (19. Oktober 2018)

Moin,

Aus irgendeinem Grund sieht bei mir der HDR Modus im Spiel Forza Horizon 4 weniger atemberaubend aus als wenn ich die Funktion ausschalte. Es wirkt eher als wäre erst dann HDR wirklich richtig eingeschaltet, die Farben sehen intensiver und alles sieht viel besser und deutlich heller aus. Mein LG c8 erkennt auch, obwohl laut Spiel HDR aus ist, ein HDR Signal und gibt diesen so auch wieder. 

Hdr ist auch unter Windows aktiviert, unter Nvidia sind die Farbeinstellungen 4:4:2 mit 10bit ausgewählt. Kann mich evtl jemand aufklären ob das nur ein Bug ist oder ob ich was falsch eingestellt habe?

LG


----------



## Gurdi (20. Oktober 2018)

Also bei mir sieht HDR hervorragend aus in dem Spiel,Ein deutlicher Mehrwert wie ich finde. Ich nutze jedoch eine AMD Karte an einem HG70 Monitor.
Hast du die Helligkeit kallibriert im Spiel nach der HDR aktivierung?


----------



## Gast1655845803 (20. Oktober 2018)

Wenn ich HDR aktiviere, dann sind die HDR Einstellungen im Spiel optimal angepasst, jedoch sehe ich erst ein  Mehrwert wenn ich die Option HDR ausschalte.

Ich weiß das HDR am PC problematisch ist, bin mir jetzt aber unsicher wann HDR wirklich eingeschaltet ist. Wenn ich HDR einschalte, sieht das Bild beispielsweise natürlicher aus, es ist nicht mehr so hell und die Farben sind nicht so knallig. Schalte ich HDR aus, so ist alles viel bunter und kontrastreicher. Kann niemand dieses Problem reproduzieren?

Edit: Im Anhang wird der Unterschied hoffentlich ersichtlich. Das erste Bild zeigt das Spiel mit HDR aus (HDR in Windows aktiviert) und das zweite das Spiel mit HDR aktiviert (auch hier HDR in Windows aktiviert)


----------



## Gurdi (20. Oktober 2018)

Warum verwendest du nicht Full RGB Spektrum? Also 4:4:4


----------



## Gast1655845803 (20. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Warum verwendest du nicht Full RGB Spektrum? Also 4:4:4



Soweit ich weiß wird HDR in 4:4:4 mit 10bit momentan mit HDMI 2.0 garnicht unterstützt? Zumindest erscheinen bei mir dann grüne Artefakte, die das spielen unmöglich machen.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2018)

Also die Demo sieht bei mir mit GTX1080 auf dem Phillips 9002 astrein aus (nach dem Einstellen der HDR Kontrast Settings). Eventuell hast du einfach im HDR-Modus ein Farbprofil am TV aktiv was dir nicht gefällt?


----------



## Gast1655845803 (20. Oktober 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Also die Demo sieht bei mir mit GTX1080 auf dem Phillips 9002 astrein aus (nach dem Einstellen der HDR Kontrast Settings). Eventuell hast du einfach im HDR-Modus ein Farbprofil am TV aktiv was dir nicht gefällt?



Das Bild im HDR Modus gefällt mir schon, nur erscheint es mir etwas seltsam das das Bild Bunter und kontrastreicher erscheint, wenn ich diesen im Spiel ausschalte. Wie sieht das Bild denn bei dir aus, wenn du HDR in Windows aktiviert hast, aber im Spiel HDR deaktivierst?


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2018)

Bei mir sehen die Farben ohne HDR weniger dynamisch aus. Aber ich hab halt auch in beiden Modis das ISF Profil aktiv. Wenn du volle "Farbverstärkung" im SDR Mode hast kann der durchaus poppiger aussehen.
Das erste Bild sieht imo vollkommen übersättigt aus, ist von nem Foto aber auch kaum zu bewerten.


----------



## Gast1655845803 (20. Oktober 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei mir sehen die Farben ohne HDR weniger dynamisch aus. Aber ich hab halt auch in beiden Modis das ISF Profil aktiv. Wenn du volle "Farbverstärkung" im SDR Mode hast kann der durchaus poppiger aussehen.
> Das erste Bild sieht imo vollkommen übersättigt aus, ist von nem Foto aber auch kaum zu bewerten.



Das Bild ist auch übersättigt, daher "glänzen" die Farben auch so sehr. Das Bild sieht meiner Meinung nach nicht "richtig" aus. Du hast vermutlich recht, es könnte an der vollen Farbverstärkung im SDR Mode liegen.
Ich war mir unsicher welches Bild denn das richtige ist, da ich relativ neu am ausprobieren bin mit HDR Spielen am Pc. An der Konsole muss man ja nicht viel einstellen, am PC ist HDR jedoch teilweise verbuggt und es gibt viel mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, die die Sache, für mich zumindest, etwas erschweren.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2018)

Am besten gefällt es mir bis jetzt in AC:Odyssey, da hatte ich im Gegensatz zu etwa FF XV(jedes xte Mal gab es nur sehr dunkle Farben statt Dynamik) auch noch nie den Fall dass es nicht richtig lief.


----------



## DJ_Michii (21. Oktober 2018)

Was sind denn aktuell so überhaupt die besten HDR Monitore ? die Monitore die ich Interessant finde, haben leider alle kein HDR =/


----------



## Olstyle (21. Oktober 2018)

Das beste HDR hast du aktuell mit einem OLED TV. Aber halt etwas Input Lag und ein 60Hz Limit.


----------



## Viking30k (26. Oktober 2018)

Kann es sein das es von diesem komischen yuv 4:2:2 kommt? Ich habe das nämlich auch und leider habe ich einige Threads mit gleichem Problem gelesen. Keiner hatte eine Lösung liegt wohl an dem HDMI mit diesem beschnittenen Datendurchsatz xd


----------



## Apollon (19. Juni 2019)

komme bei forza 4 den hdr monus nicht aktiviert alle anderen games machen es ohne probleme, kann jemand helfen?

Edit:
paar mal neu gestartet und jetzt gehts...


----------



## LDNV (19. Juni 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also bei mir sieht HDR hervorragend aus in dem Spiel,Ein deutlicher Mehrwert wie ich finde. Ich nutze jedoch eine AMD Karte an einem HG70 Monitor.
> Hast du die Helligkeit kallibriert im Spiel nach der HDR aktivierung?



Hier auch keine Probleme. 
Aber das ist das was ich ansprach im anderen Thread wo nV im Treiber noch ein wenig Murks macht. 

Jedenfalls... 
Hab hier DP auf HDMI Adapter am laufen in Richtung meines 55 Oled´s und funktioniert auch einwandfrei. 
FHD bei 120 hz und 4k @ 60.  
Wahlweise YUV 4:2:2 bei 12 Bit oder Full RGB bei 10 Bit.


----------

